# 1930 BSA Sloper & sidecar



## diamondt (Feb 16, 2013)

Some photos of the BSA Sloper motorbike & sidecar.


----------



## diamondt (Feb 16, 2013)

more BSA Sloper


----------



## diamondt (Feb 16, 2013)

BSA & sidecar


----------



## diamondt (Feb 16, 2013)

some more bike & sidecar


----------



## diamondt (Feb 16, 2013)

start on sidecar blank


----------



## Salmon_Ears (Mar 20, 2013)

That's just unbelievable...


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Amazing detail- How many hours do you have in build?


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

I was wondering when the next project was coming. That is great looking as always. I would be afraid to touch it, it looks so delicate.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Wow Mel, that is unreal. I knew it would be good, but this thing is spectacular. Great job my friend.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Amazing.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't understand....that doesn't seem possible. Lol....I think my impatience would be my downfall if I tried something like that.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Now that is spectacular. I just love the way you use different kinds of wood and the finish is fantastic. The leather-like look of the side car seat is incredible.


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

I am totally impressed with the super craftsmanship you have showed in this project. Exquisite and intricate details and design. Outstanding work!


----------



## diamondt (Feb 16, 2013)

mike1950 said:


> Amazing detail- How many hours do you have in build?



It took me 3months to complete the bike and about a month on the sidecar.


----------



## diamondt (Feb 16, 2013)

Travico said:


> I was wondering when the next project was coming. That is great looking as always. I would be afraid to touch it, it looks so delicate.


Its like me Travico very fragile.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice job. Beautiful.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

When are you going to do something worth looking at, hehehehehehehehe

WOW, WOW, WOW.

Love it.


----------



## Chataigner (May 30, 2013)

Superb ! Love it. I actually had a bike similar to that a million years ago.


----------



## calcnerd (Dec 7, 2012)

That's incredible. Something that delicate would have given me a nervous breakdown. Awesome job!


----------

